# Alot smaller than i thought . A.geniculata sling



## septicrazorwire (Aug 2, 2011)

I just got an A.geniculata sling, and i'm concerned about the size

firstly i'm quite new at this i bought a female G.rosea (tesco value spider) roughly two weeks ago and i was addicted straight away, so i then went out and bought a P.irminia sling which was DOA , i got her replaced and she/he seems to be fine

Today i bought an A.geniculata sling and the guy said she was small but i couldnt see her in the shop coz her enclosure(small tub) was padded down with damp cotton wool but it was £10 pounds so i thought why not 

when i got home i gently opened the tub and removed the wool only to find the smallest sling i've ever seen , its approx leg span is about 4-5 cm , i'm concerned that my lack of experiance will be the death of her/him

also i have pin head crickets most of which are bigger than her

i would really appreciate some advice from anybody out there

i know theres probably alot of experts out there that get pissed off with ppl like me but we've all gotta start somewhere


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

That's fine mate, don't worry.. here's some info off a care sheet site for you


The Brazilian Whiteknee Tarantula is a relatively new and exciting species. It is large, and unlike many other large terrestrial tarantulas, it is beautiful. The Brazilian Whiteknee Tarantula is moderately aggressive. When disturbed, a Brazilian Whiteknee Tarantula does not usually bite, but it likes to flick the stinging, airborne urticating hairs that New World tarantulas are famous for using as a defense. The hairs are itchy, and most people get a rash from them, so watch out when you open your Brazilian Whiteknee Tarantula tank. This impressive tarantula can be expensive, but it is definitely worth it! Throughout 1998, the Brazilian Whiteknee Tarantula was the most desired tarantula species available and was in high demand. This tarantula is still a desired species due to it's combination of size, and beauty. The Brazilian Whiteknee Tarantula goes by many different common names, which can be confusing, although they are all similar. Some of the names are listed below. The Brazilian Whiteknee Tarantula makes an unbelievable display tarantula, and is sure to grab the attention of anybody who sees it!

Range	Forests of northern Brazil.

Type	Terrestrial.

Diet	Spiderlings eat pinhead crickets and other small insects. Adults eat crickets, other large insects, small lizards, pinkie mice, and an occasional fuzzy mouse.

Full Grown Size	7 to 8 inches.

Growth	Fast speed.

Temperature	80 to 85° F.

Humidity	75 to 80%. All tarantulas that have at least a 3" legspan may drink from a shallow, wide water dish.

Temperament	Semi-aggressive and nervous.

Housing	Spiderlings can live in a clear plastic deli-container with air holes. Adults can live in a 10 to 15-gallon tank. Floor space is more important than height.
Substrate	3 to 4 inches of peat moss, or potting soil.
Decor	Logs, driftwood, cork bark, etc. make good hiding places. Moss can be added for floor cover.

Other Names;	Brazilian Whiteknee Birdeater, Brazilian Whitekneed Tarantula, Brazilian White Banded Bird Eating Tarantula, Brazilian Black and White Stripe Birdeater, White Knee Tarantula, Whitekneed Bird Eating Tarantula, Giant White Knee Birdeater, Giant Whitekneed Tarantula, and Santarem Pink Haired Bird Eating Tarantula.

Hope this has helped, my mate has one and it's a sling. You sure it's not a juv?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

you lucky :censor:
a tenner for a juvie genic O:


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

I think he meant 4-5mm!


----------



## septicrazorwire (Aug 2, 2011)

cheers for that fella, to be honest i really dont know the difference, i'm guessing juv's are smaller the slings then ?


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

4-5cm is not small for a sling, by that size it would be a juvenile.
Or did you mean millimetres?
If its too small to take live prey just crush the head of a cricket and chuck it in, the sling will feed off a dead cricket even if it is twice its size.
Genics are easy to look after, and it will be a decent size within a year. 
Keep at room temperature, mist, and feed once a week, when it is over 2" give it a water bowl. Easy peasy.


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

Juv's are bigger, it's just before a sub-adult.

They may have had it on sale as a sling for a few weeks/months and it's just kept molting in the tub they sold it in, and is now a juvy. So it's not far off a sub-adult.


----------



## septicrazorwire (Aug 2, 2011)

oops yeah i meant mm lol


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

septicrazorwire said:


> cheers for that fella, to be honest i really dont know the difference, i'm guessing juv's are smaller the slings then ?


nymph, then spiderling, then juvinile
you said 4-5 cm, that's a big juvie
and mind your language, you'll get told off


----------



## dazzer2 (Mar 31, 2010)

Jonb1982 said:


> I think he meant 4-5mm!


Iwas thinking same 4 to 5 cm is roughly 2 inch thats a big sling ha ha 
but a bargain for a tenner:2thumb:


----------



## septicrazorwire (Aug 2, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> nymph, then spiderling, then juvinile
> you said 4-5 cm, that's a big juvie
> and mind your language, you'll get told off



mind my language ? , what did i say ?


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah you've got a small sling mate, that's expensive for that size. You can get them sorta size online for about £3 - £4. Maybe £5 or £6.


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

iLuke said:


> Yeah you've got a small sling mate, that's expensive for that size. You can get them sorta size online for about £3 - £4. Maybe £5 or £6.


More like £1, you can get 1000's out of a sac, and they go for pence at that size, if you're lucky you can sometimes find people giving them away like L parahybana's.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

spicewwfc said:


> More like £1, you can get 1000's out of a sac, and they go for pence at that size, if you're lucky you can sometimes find people giving them away like L parahybana's.


oh really :mf_dribble:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

iLuke said:


> Yeah you've got a small sling mate, that's expensive for that size. You can get them sorta size online for about £3 - £4. Maybe £5 or £6.


Yeh but £3/4 plus £7 postage equals :hmm: :lol2:


----------



## septicrazorwire (Aug 2, 2011)

spicewwfc said:


> More like £1, you can get 1000's out of a sac, and they go for pence at that size, if you're lucky you can sometimes find people giving them away like L parahybana's.


yeah the place is really expensive they were charging £49.99 for a GBB sling


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Either way, just feed it pre killed crickets and it will be fine, they grow quick. Get it away from the wool to lol
You can buy tiny crickets that are only 2mm odd that it would eat but they die quickly, could try freezing them, anyone else tried this? Other options are bean weevils, but not all little slings eat them as they have a hard shell


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

septicrazorwire said:


> i know theres probably alot of experts out there that get pissed off with ppl like me but we've all gotta start somewhere


 
this is why i said mind the language


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

becky89 said:


> Yeh but £3/4 plus £7 postage equals :hmm: :lol2:


That's why you buy spiders in bulk sizes. So the shipping cost will still be £6.99 - £7.99. So you're actually getting a good deal..

And yeah.. that place is extremely expensive. I bought one y'day for £15.


----------



## septicrazorwire (Aug 2, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> this is why i said mind the language


Ah right ok i do apologise, i work for wetherspoons so i'm kinda desensitised to it lol

i shall watch my mouth in the future , or finger so to speak lol


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

iLuke said:


> That's why you buy spiders in bulk sizes. So the shipping cost will still be £6.99 - £7.99. So you're actually getting a good deal..
> 
> And yeah.. that place is extremely expensive. I bought one y'day for £15.


It was a joke mate. I just thought it was funny when you said it was expensive, yet he would be paying the same if he ordered one online.


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

It wouldn't be the same if he bought 2 or more spiders? And how's it a joke if you mean't it seriously? I'm just asking, don't worry.. not starting any arguments


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

iLuke said:


> It wouldn't be the same if he bought 2 or more spiders? And how's it a joke if you mean't it seriously? I'm just asking, don't worry.. not starting any arguments


Well no but if he only wanted one, and let's face it not everyone wants to buy a load at a time to make postage worth it (or at first anyway). I remember buying one T.pruriens for like £3 off Ms Cheeseman and her postage is like £8. 
Maybe joke was the wrong word and light hearted comment would have been better used : victory:


----------



## bigsteve950adv (May 16, 2011)

I bought a 4 to 5 cm juvi 'Genic' from my local pet shop two weeks ago for £18, and a very funky lil dude/dudette it is too :2thumb: Very pleased with it and now that it has settled in it doesn't seem quite so skittish, plus it eats like a champ :no1:


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

I got a 3.5" female genic for £10 and she is very calm and a total pet rock.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> you lucky :censor:
> a tenner for a juvie genic O:


I got 2 for a tenner in feb hehe


----------

